# Breeding Bitch



## Georgia10 (Jun 16, 2020)

How much should you pay for a 8 year old breeding bitch that is being retired? Should the breeder have her spayed or should I?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would think you should not pay much and I am sure there is some general custom about who pays for a spay, but I don't know what that would be. Hopefully someone else can answer that part of your question.

Thanks for being nice in providing a lovely retirement home for a girl like this.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I would expect the breeder to have the female spayed. I would expect the price to be relatively low, but not sure what that would really mean!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Just an opinion but I think breeder would spay, and basically the cost would cover the spay.


----------

